# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Форум Жодино в контакте

## JAHolper

Группа нашего форума в контакте: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
http://vkontakte.ru/forum.zhodino

Кто-нибудь может сделать красивую аватарку для неё?

----------


## Mouse

На какую тематику и какие пожелания, что там должно быть? Может пример? и формат - jpeg or gif с размерами.

----------


## JAHolper

jpg - 200px × 480px
По желанию и возможностям фантазии =) Фрагменты города, БелАЗ, и т.п.
Желательно добавить надпись "Форум Жодино"

----------


## Sanych

А чего там такая толпа и записи за февраль??? Или это я так плохо в этих "Контактах" разбираюсь.

----------


## JAHolper

Это изначально была группа города Жодино.

Вот пример красивой аватарки города Жлобина.

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
они с Нового Года свободную регистрацию почему-то запретили

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Это изначально была группа города Жодино.
> 
> Вот пример красивой аватарки города Жлобина.


Жлобин^^
ляпотаааа

----------


## Mouse

Ну вот накидал пару вариантов, в принципе картинки любые можно вставить, шрифт любой, так же цветовую гамму поменять. Если есть варианты - предлагайте. 
Так, а куда подевались опции вложения??

смотрим с хоста:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Если желаем вставить какую-то картинку - сразу скидывайте вариант.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Красиво.

----------


## Sanych

Второй и треттий мне нравятся.

----------


## Mouse

Есть по этому поводу анекдот:
 Вернулся Петр 1 из Голандии, собрал бояр и говорит: пробывал я там разные напитки, и очень понравился коньяк. Все бояра - ура, хотим коньяку. Видел еще одно чудо - презерватив. Это когда с бабой того, и детей нету. Все вау, хотим, хотим. Но денег у нас бояра только на одно дело.  Но не кручиньтесь, в Голандии ещё одну хитру штуку придумали - голосование. Все, во-во, как совали на голо, так и будем, а теперь хотим коньяку.

кто заинтересован, может провести голосувание)))

----------


## JAHolper

Ну мне четвёртая понравилась, её и поставил. =)
Если кто думает иначе - пишите. Можем просто время от времени менять их

----------


## Carlen

А мне не очень четвертая. Пол белаза понятно только для тех кто знает его. Особенно такие модели. А кто видел белазы только на картинках или, скажем с чьих-то слов, наверняка не поймет что это. Труба ТЭЦ, конечно, атрибут города, но согласитесь не самый лучший. И не понял к чему цветы. Красиво - понятно, но к чему?

----------


## JAHolper

Вот пессимисты. Какая же там труба? Там закат! =)

----------

